# ShopTemp - geniune flash carts?



## Quackington (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there,

New user to the site, was hoping to get some help.  I'd like to buy a flash card, but have been burned more than once on the web with places selling me fake cards.  I don't mind paying for a genuine one, and have been looking at ShopTemp, as it's recommended by this site.  Can someone confirm that these are genuine cards and not cheap clones?

Also, I am after something that will work on a DSL, is the R4DSi my best bet?  Also, is it still supported with updates?

Many thanks.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 13, 2010)

ShopTemp sells genunie card only. If not you can always complain here and admin here will take care of it for you.

R4DSi is not a good choice, since it is a clone. You'll either want the $6 R4, or Acekard 2.1.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 13, 2010)

If it's for your DSL, R4DSI is everything but recommended...
Shoptemp is trustable btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only clones are the R4 ones, but it's impossible to sell real R4's nowadays

For DSL:
-Get the 'original' clone R4, if you don't mind about no extra options and shiz
-Ak2i, yeah, it's for DSi, but works on DSL... And it's somewhat the best supported card atm, I recommend this card above the R4 (also because the R4 still is a fake)
-SupercardDSTWO, will also work on the DSi, has gba emulation, free cheat mode... errr and a LOT more extra's, most anticipated flash card here on the temp atm (but quite expensive seeing the ak2i, and R4 price)
errr...

myeah, good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the post above me, afaik, the Acekard 2.1 is less supported... But I'm not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still recommending the ak2i


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, the flashcarts that Shoptemp sell are definitely genuine.
I've bought an R4DS and a Supercard DStwo from them and they were both the real deal.

R4DSi is a flashcart you should avoid, the only good R4 is the original R4DS, it's a great budget option since it'll work on your DSL, with 2gb memory (max) for just $13.

Once you get an original R4DS, and install Wood R4 custom firmware on it, it should play most DS games perfectly.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 13, 2010)

^ Dooood, it's NOT an original R4 DS, it's still a clone...
But a pretty much exact clone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It works and stuff, unlike lots of different R4 clones -.-
But really, it's not a bad idea to get an R4, even though it's a clone


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 13, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> ^ Dooood, it's NOT an original R4 DS, it's still a clone...
> But a pretty much exact clone
> 
> 
> ...



Frankly, it may be 1:1 clone, but I still consider it genuine if it's made to the original specification.
It'd a clone or a knock-off if they didn't have the "original recipe", ya know?


----------



## Costello (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know why or how people call this one a "clone" since it's 1:1 similar to the original, just made in another factory than where the original team produced it?
you buy coca-cola coming from different factories in the world, that doesn't make the drink any different nor does it give you the right to call french coca-cola "fake", british coca-cola "clone" and american coca-cola "original".

anyhow as far as i know that R4 is 1:1 similar to the original. We'll have a re-review of the R4 from Another World in the next few weeks and he'll be dissecting the cart and see if it's really 1:1 identical. Anyhow it does work with Wood R4 and it only supports the original R4 firmware so I don't see what differences there could be anyway.

that cart would be really good if only it supported SDHC microSDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Wood R4 its a great cart, just it only supports up to 2GB microSD cards.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 13, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I don't know why or how people call this one a "clone" since it's 1:1 similar to the original, just made in another factory than where the original team produced it?
> you buy coca-cola coming from different factories in the world, that doesn't make the drink any different nor does it give you the right to call french coca-cola "fake", british coca-cola "clone" and american coca-cola "original".
> 
> anyhow as far as i know that R4 is 1:1 similar to the original. We'll have a re-review of the R4 from Another World in the next few weeks and he'll be dissecting the cart and see if it's really 1:1 identical. Anyhow it does work with Wood R4 and it only supports the original R4 firmware so I don't see what differences there could be anyway.
> ...



Yeah it really is a shame about the 2gb limitation, but being $9 cheaper than an Acekard, it's a great introductory flashcart.
It is enough to store a good 30 or so trimmed DS games, but not enough to get into DS homebrew or things like Moonshell.

By the way, American coke is made with high fructose corn syrup, British coke actually uses sugar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Did you call Another World a "he"? Lol.


----------



## Quackington (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the fast responses, guys.

I will be getting the R4 for my niece and probably the DStwo for myself.  Are all the features of the DSTwo available on the DSL, or do I need to have a DSi to get the complete benefits of the card?


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 13, 2010)

There's no difference in using the DSTWO on a DS Lite or on a DSi. 

edit: Didn't see PV's post, but I do agree with it.

From what I gather, there are several groups producing these 1:1 clones. The 1:1 clone I have which runs Wood appears to be produced by R4li http://www.r4li.com/r4_fakecard.html What they refer to as their _genuine_ cart.


----------



## Quackington (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the response guys, I've ordered a R4 and a DStwo card (clicked through the referral link on the home page!).


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 13, 2010)

The DSTwo is awesome!!

trust me!


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 13, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I don't know why or how people call this one a "clone" since it's 1:1 similar to the original, just made in another factory than where the original team produced it?
> you buy coca-cola coming from different factories in the world, that doesn't make the drink any different nor does it give you the right to call french coca-cola "fake", british coca-cola "clone" and american coca-cola "original".
> You called them a clone yourself before.
> 
> ...



Just because ShopTemp is selling them too doesn't mean you have to change your stance, lol.

While they work as the original and use the same components, there are slight differences in the PCB (font for example) and Shell (step, MicroSD logo). To me that's the textbook definition of a clone, something identical to the original but may have some minor differences from where it was cloned. The most important difference is the original R4 had Team which supported it, the clones don't. If it wasn't for Wood...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 13, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ...Did you call Another World a "he"? Lol.


The Mag Staff like to be ambiguous regarding their gender.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another World's profile says different, lol.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 13, 2010)

R4 Original = Coke

R4 Clones = RC Cola


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree, the 1:1 I have is great value thanks to Wood and the build quality is good. I simply believe that people who want to call these original, the real deal etc need to look up original in a dictionary. Original to me refers to the original carts produced by the R4 Team.

Perhaps Reproduction R4's is a better term than clone, or 0815 R4's which is seems is what R4li uses to refer to them.

I gather R4li are also behind the EX4DS (which ShopTemp still aren't selling, same goes for the R4 in compact packaging). I really can't see why they don't a basic R4 SDHC  and pay Y.W.G to do Wood for it. An R4 with SDHC and Wood is all the majority of users need.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 14, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That much Ego? Gotta be a guy.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 14, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> It's called an AceKard


I know. But given the lack of support from Acekard and the build quality, I think the Acekard 2.1 is way over priced compared to these 1:1 R4's.

You should do a EZVi vs Acekard 2i review...


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 14, 2010)

Perhaps we should close this topic, since we answered OP's questions.


----------



## Costello (Aug 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. you quoted a post from 2 years ago  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. i did not change my stance, see the quote "I only know a few places you can buy an original R4 from"
3. r4 sdhc, r4i, r4i gold, r4i ultra, etc. etc. those are all crap carts. Call them clones or fake or whatever you want...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Anyone can set that as their gender.

[/derailing]


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 16, 2010)

I could understand why a female may have male on their profile, but not the other way round.

They could just be sexually confused, transgender, gay or simply seeking attention. I see no other reason why a guy would have female on his profile.





			
				Costello said:
			
		

> 1. you quoted a post from 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the end of the day, it's all a matter of perspective.

I just simply believe people can't call the 1:1 clones original R4 carts without redefining the word original. That doesn't mean I think there's anything wrong with them, especially as the original team are no longer producing them.

Your Coca Cola comparison seemed a little off base. It's not that often people on here seem to disagree with you, but in this case....


----------



## Toader (Aug 16, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> R4 Original = Coke
> 
> R4 Clones = RC Cola



+1


----------

